# What size implements?



## harpomark (Feb 20, 2012)

Just bought kubota L4300 4wd tractor. Need opinions as to what size bushhog and disc harrow to buy. Hoping i can pull six footers without a problem,

Opinions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Harpomark. I assume you are 43 HP, and if I'm correct, you will do fine with a 6 footer indeed. As for the brush hog, to what extent of brush are you killing? Grass and small brush, 6 foot will suffice, but if you are chopping up densly placed 2 inch plus, then the experts advise a 5 foot hog. How about some pictures?


----------



## harpomark (Feb 20, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Harpomark. I assume you are 43 HP, and if I'm correct, you will do fine with a 6 footer indeed. As for the brush hog, to what extent of brush are you killing? Grass and small brush, 6 foot will suffice, but if you are chopping up densly placed 2 inch plus, then the experts advise a 5 foot hog. How about some pictures?


Thats kind of what i thought. The tractor will be mostly used on my hunt club and heavy brush
Is often an issue. As long as i can pull a good heavy six foot harrow i should be able to get my fields worked up in fairly good time.

Having a loader installed on tractor this week. Will try to get pics up soon.


----------

